# overhauling my coop



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

as stated in a previous post, my flock has dwindled down to 2. so I am using this opportunity to make my coop mo betta

I was running 8 hens but am looking to run around 12 once my chicks are grown. I will have a combination of egg layers- EEs, black ausies, golden comets, barred rock and brown leghorn. they free most days when I know I will be home before dark but I coop them at night.

based on 12 chickens, how many square feet of run should I have?
how many feet of perches for roosting? 
how many laying boxes? 
my new coop will be approx. 6X6 once finished...
anything else to consider?

THANKS


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

4 Sq.feet minimum coop space per bird,at least 1 foot of roost space per bird.4 nesting boxes should probably work.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NM is correct. Doing the math your 6X6 coop will not have enough floor space to prevent issues down the line if the birds have to stay up for any reason. 

The one thing we've all learned is that our coops are never big enough. Even when we build them with the number of birds in mind.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a 10x6 run attached as well. Do you still think that I need to build the coop bigger? I will try and take pics to post. Especially as I begin rebuilding...if you're anything like me, I like seeing a project progress...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think most of us like to see the progression of projects. Especially when it has to do with all things feathered.

What you want to avoid is boredom and turning on each other because of over crowding. Over crowding stress can also raise their susceptibility for illness. Yes, you live in a area that is warm most of the year but there are times when storms hang out for days at a time. Does your run allow for them being out when it's raining? Or does it become a wet swamp? 

There are days when your birds will choose to stay in because of the weather. Mine didn't like windy days and spent most of their time indoors to avoid it. 

Lumber comes in 8 ft lengths as a standard so an 8X8 coop would mean less cutting to six foot lengths and less waste. Sheathing if you're using it comes in 4X8 or 2X8 depending on what you're using so again, less cutting and less wast

When the hubs built my 12X20 coop, I think it was, he used conventional framing. Hurricane Rita hit us and the coop held strong. Didn't move even with 80 mph wind gusts.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Well my plans just grew lol
probably going bigger than needed so that in the future if I get the fever...well you know.
thinking at least 8x8 coop with 15x6 run...
any draw backs to going too big? I have been known to overdo things


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Other than additional cost, I can't think of a thing. But I can tell you have more space than you need can make your life easier. After my big coop was built I made the decision to install a laundry tub to clean waterers and fill them, to mix whatever I might need in the coop like premise spray. I had enough space to store my feed in bins in the coop. I had space for a time out cage or nursery or whatever cage. That space that allowed for those things meant I didn't have to be out in the weather changing waterers or toting feed when it was raining. 

I built 11 breeding pens, each pen had a door to their outside run. 

Look around, you might find things that you really like and will work really well for what you want to accomplish. The only thing that I wish was different, more cross ventilation in the coop. Fans worked well to keep the air moving but I would have liked a better air exchange.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I think you just established that your coop is nicer and better planned out than my house lol
Thanks for getting me thinking though. Stay tuned for updates


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Bigger is always better because you always acquire more birds. Then you need to build more coops. And more coops. And bigger coops. And get more birds. And and and!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere is so right. Even with the bigger coop I ended up having to build another one. Check around you will find that story repeated so many times. 

rosco47, I was in the Silkie breeding business so my setup was necessary to be able to keep control on breeding. But I think that if I ever was able to get in to chickens again that storage area would be a must. The coop would be big enough to allow for it even if all I had was one mixed flock of birds.

What I have left are my old non producing birds. They're in a secured dog pen. I hate having to tend to them when the rain is happening since I can't keep my feed in there with them.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

any suggestions for keeping critters from digging under the wire and walls of the coop?
I am currently considering digging a trench and pouring concrete around the perimeter. then burying the wire in the concrete before it sets...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where I lived before digging was out of the question. I laid wire on the ground out about two feet then top dressed it with dirt. That was for the old Silkie coop that I moved my Guinea flock in to. My big Silkie coop had a deck board floor so getting through the bottom wasn't possible. 

Where I did find a deficiency were the open soffits. I found paw prints on the outside of the Guinea coop leading to the the soffits. I lucked out, the insulation in the ceiling scared it off that first night. That day I closed the soffit openings, the next night the critter returned, this time it was blocked by the wood I installed.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I am gathering materials and finishing my planning. one question...given the climate in north LA how important is a completely closed-in coop? summers are HOT and winters average in mid to low 30s. with a few good northerners that will dip to low 20s.

I am considering closing in all sides except the south to shield those cold north winds...thoughts?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They should be able to handled your winters.Mine survived -15 last winter in MI.Check out "woods open air coop"


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> They should be able to handled your winters.Mine survived -15 last winter in MI.Check out "woods open air coop"


can you post link? can't find it


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

just search woods open air chicken coop


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

https://scratchcradle.wordpress.com/2012/12/16/fresh-air-for-winter/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm in south AL, mine did fine in a dog pen. But all sides have a drop down tarp to block the wind and they are under a solid roof. And they're Silkies, for the most part, Silkies do really well in the cold. This heat? Not so much.

So, the only thing you might want to keep in mind, have a tarp for the front to block wind driven rain.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

As far as the critters go, we buried concrete blocks all the way around our coop inside and outside. Of course, we have tons of concrete blocks as my husband must be addicted to them. Either that or he breeds them in the back of his pickup truck!

We tried putting the wire down like Robin did but it rusted out within a couple of years and caused problems poking up through the ground. Most of my shoes had punctures in them.

Progression pictures PLEASE? I'm posting mine on another thread so you have to do the same.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> As far as the critters go, we buried concrete blocks all the way around our coop inside and outside. Of course, we have tons of concrete blocks as my husband must be addicted to them. Either that or he breeds them in the back of his pickup truck!)


LOL That sounds like something my hubs would say about me. But then I run around using those bits and pieces and he stops saying much about it.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

anyone ever use an electric fence to deter preds? I'm considering it. 
I currently use one around my garden and it is HOT. ask me how I know....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosco, since my birds are in a dog pen I have two strands of hot wire running close to the ground. I've seen where something tried to dig and have heard a couple of screeches in the middle of the night. So far, it's doing a good job.

Mine isn't quite as hot as yours. I wish it was, I would have more confidence even with the evidence that it's working.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

good to know. thanks Robin


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

We have decided to run electricity to the chicken coop and rest assured when we do, there will be hot wire run around the perimeter. I have raised horses all my life and trust me, it will be HOT! I have a couple of what they call 'brush burners' and they kick like a Mississippi Mule!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

that's what I have around my garden because the deer and hogs are thick around these parts. have yet to have an intruder.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They do that here to keep the hogs off property. The one saving grace here is that the closest open water is a ways behind our property so we're not seeing any damage from them. 

Just remember to unplug that really hot wire if the birds are out. That's why mine isn't that hot, to prevent frying my own birds.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I had a chicken get popped by my electric garden fence once. she laid 11 eggs the next day


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> I had a chicken get popped by my electric garden fence once. she laid 11 eggs the next day


 Don't let that secret out or everyone will do it. They'll end up driving the prices straight into the toilet.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Don't let that secret out or everyone will do it. They'll end up driving the prices straight into the toilet.


hahaha I'm rolling *disclaimer: don't try this at home*


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You made me spit water on the monitor. Shame on you Rosco. ROFL


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I do what I can...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So what happened to Roscoe s overhaul?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I think roscoe took a nap and didn't wake up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I think roscoe took a nap and didn't wake up.


Talk about spew my coffee!!!!!!!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

geez no love for the working man! the Rosco Carlton is fully operational and housing all my birds. if i can remember i will take alot of pics and post them up.

sorry i've been scarce lately. been traveling alot (for work). Plus hunting season is here


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> geez no love for the working man! the Rosco Carlton is fully operational and housing all my birds. if i can remember i will take alot of pics and post them up.
> 
> sorry i've been scarce lately. been traveling alot (for work). Plus hunting season is here


No love? Ha, it sounds like we are inflating what is probably an already overinflated ego by letting you know you are missed around here. LOL

Ha! Hunting season, only squirrels here at the moment.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Squirrel tails make great hat ornaments.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Squirrel tails make great hat ornaments.


I have a rule, I only hunt what I will eat and squirrels are not on that list for me. Give me some venison or wild pig and I'm happy!


----------

